# a bill fish rellased



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

So My wife and I took our nephew and a friend from South Africa fishing, rented a little 33' boat 3 deck hands and a captain. They showed up with only a bag of ice to split between the drinks and fish cooler-I was livid. Made them intersect with another boat to trade some sole beer for corona and get a little more ice as we had an 8 hour day planned. The bait was ballywho and had plenty of it-again short on ice. Keeping the bait and beer cool as well as food, so I gotta say the food fell on hard times. The bait made the day and we quickly dispatched the beer to save it form a horrible heat stroke. Anyhow the capitain did luck over some mahi mahi and a nice bill fish. We only kept one mahi mahi for dinner and released the bill fish which Berry from South Africa caught-and I might say it was my rotation on the fighting chair I elected to let him take my turn as his plane flight was so long to get here. And I did promise him a nice catch. We were hurried to get the fish revived and release as I do not like to kill just for sport. Hope the photos are good


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

photos coming got some kinda issue at the moment with icons or other


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

*photos of bill fish*

photos of bill fish, tried it again I don't get it usually no problem. Hay Mont what's up just wanted to show the fish?


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

can anyone help me I just wanted to post some photos but I get a message saying something about icons - bla bla bla


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

*bill fish and other*



sea hunt 202 said:


> can anyone help me I just wanted to post some photos but I get a message saying something about icons - bla bla bla


 Here is a few photos I will have to resize the rest and that takes a while


----------

